# Degreaser?



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Cleaning oil off an under tray and need some degreaser. Cheaper the better, if its safe to use in the engine bay then that's an added bonus.

Top contender at the moment is 5 litres of brake cleaner from ECP for £15


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Tescos, daisy apc. Bosh


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

APC won't touch this I don't think. Funnily enough I only had some wheel cleaner to hand.. sprayed that on let it soak in then pressure washer it. Was about 30% more effective than water alone.

What do we think of these?

http://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-heavy-duty-degreaser-5ltr/88668
http://www.screwfix.com/p/swarfega-jizer-water-rinsable-parts-degreaser-750ml/46176

I suppose if I had 5L I could always use it to clean up my wheels too


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Surfex HD :thumb:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Elbow grease

£1


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart G101 :thumb:

OR

GUNK


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

I can see this thread taking a different direction now..

Autosmart G101/Surfex HD etc.. what uses do you have on the cars exterior?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Surfex HD is extremely adaptable to any duty


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

pharmed said:


> I can see this thread taking a different direction now..
> 
> Autosmart G101/Surfex HD etc.. what uses do you have on the cars exterior?


Wheel arches, tyres, engine bays, door shuts etc.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Surfex HD would be my starting point


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Seals, badges, mould, seats


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

WD 40 and a small paint brush.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Surfex for me. 

Use it on door shuts 
Tyres 
Bug splats 
Very good at breaking down road film/dirt
And best part is taking grubby oily marks off plastic trim. 

Would be lost without it and for the cost and how much is used it's very cheap.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Surfex will tackle the toughest oil/grease, then you can dilute it down to make a very good APC. Not initially cheap, but the amount it can be diluted and still be effective for various jobs it will save you money over time. And hassle. Another big plus point is that it's a lot more pleasant to use then most degreasers/apc's.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Surfex HD or ABD Citrus Wash


----------

